# Verge Movements: What Ones Do You Have?



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

The title says it all.

Here is another example I have from the early 19th century.










This pair case watch had a watchmakers circular paper inside the outer case. These took all forms, a form of advert for the watchmaker or poems etc.

From being outwardly plane the inside of these watches are fantastic. I have also tried to take a couple of pictures of the mechanism.




























I am no expert on the mechanics of these watches but have always been amazed at the workmanship / detail of the movement even though it would never be seen.

It would be great to see any examples that you have in your collections.

Thanks

David


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

This is mine. Its from 1839 and has quite a slim verge movement with a diamond endstone. (I would have bought an older one but being 17 in full time education limits by budget somewhat). I love the old verge movements as they are so beautifully hand crafted.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the high quality pictures and that really is a slim verge.

My interest in watches started with pocket watches also in my teens. It was not exactly a "cool" past time and budget was a definite consideration.

It took a few years to dawn on me I could also collect wrist watches which I could wear each day. The first wrist watch involved a trade with a Thomas Russell silver pocket watch for an Omega 6B/159 military watch. The rest is history!

Regards

David


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

This little thing is from france, alas the engravings on the plate made the name there unreadable.



















(Yes, there was a makers name)


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting pictures of your verge watch. The whole plate being engraved along with it being wound via the front of the dial points to it being an earlier watch, 18th century possibly. Is it in working order and have you been able to work out an approximate date for it albeit not being able to identify the maker? That is a beautiful example to have as part of your collection.

Regards

David


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, the watch runs, but I cannot tell you about accuracy. I would date it to 1800/1810. Alas I don't know much about this watch.

Andreas


----------



## Len (Feb 8, 2012)

What do you think of this old fella?

I bought this one back in 2001 from one of the old guys in Portabella Market. The movement is signed Geo Dryden (Loomes Vol 2: London 1826-69), London and is numbered 365. The pair cases are hallmarked London 1826 and initialed HB which is likely to be Horatio Bartlett, 27 Greenhall Rents. There is a very poor bulls eye crystal and one of the teeth are missing from the crown wheel, but otherwise, she runs like a goodern.

Len


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Len, thanks for posting your pictures. Another lovely example. You've also done some good research on its history.

Albeit I am not out looking as much as I used to I cant remember the last time I saw a verge at a Fair etc. Any collectors I knew seemed to be happy to have one good example of a verge rather than building up a collection of them. Is there anyone on the forum that has focused their collection exclusively on this type of watch? Does their scarcity or value prohibit purely collecting this type of watch?

Thanks again to everyone posting their pictures.

Regards

David

ps Andreas, I have been trying to do some research on your watch. As yet I've not had any success though.


----------

